# Forum Argomenti di discussione UNICO/730 dichiarazione dei redditi  Rimborso 730

## tyler

Salve, volevo porre questo quesito. 
E' corretto corrispondere il rimborso da 730 al dipendente per quanto il sostituto possa recuperare per ciascun mese con le ritenute (1001 e addizionali) o bisogna per forza darlo tutto insieme, e il dl lo recupera a poco a poco col rischio di dover arrivare alla fine dell'anno senza aver ripreso totalmente l'imposta rimborsata al sostituito???
Grazie e buon lavoro

----------


## swami

> Salve, volevo porre questo quesito. 
> E' corretto corrispondere il rimborso da 730 al dipendente per quanto il sostituto possa recuperare per ciascun mese con le ritenute (1001 e addizionali) o bisogna per forza darlo tutto insieme, e il dl lo recupera a poco a poco col rischio di dover arrivare alla fine dell'anno senza aver ripreso totalmente l'imposta rimborsata al sostituito???
> Grazie e buon lavoro

  è corretto, altrimenti le aziende farebbero da banco allo stato!  :EEK!:  se alla fine dell'anno resta un credito residuo da risquotere questo sarà indicato nel CUD del dipendente che lo riporterà nel 730 dell'anno successivo  :Wink:

----------


## isiwsi

salve, volevo sapere come funzione per il rimborso del 730.
io ho lavorato fino ad oggi da gennaio 2007 per un'azienda, ieri hanno ricevuto dal caf il mio rimborso e ed è stato controfirmato e rinviato allo stesso per accettazione.
dal primo di luglio però non sarò piu con questa azienda.
per tanto il rimborso sarà inserito nella busta paga di giugno? o oppure nella liquidazione? oppure??
grazie saluti

----------


## Speedy

> salve, volevo sapere come funzione per il rimborso del 730.
> io ho lavorato fino ad oggi da gennaio 2007 per un'azienda, ieri hanno ricevuto dal caf il mio rimborso e ed è stato controfirmato e rinviato allo stesso per accettazione.
> dal primo di luglio però non sarò piu con questa azienda.
> per tanto il rimborso sarà inserito nella busta paga di giugno? o oppure nella liquidazione? oppure??
> grazie saluti

  Il rimborso può essere inserito nella busta paga di giugno a condizione che la stessa venga pagata in luglio.
Inoltre il datore di lavoro può recuperare quanto anticipato al dipendente soltanto nel versamento del 16 agosto.
Altrimenti se ne deve occupare il nuovo datore di lavoro.
Ciao

----------


## BIFFUF

Scusate se mi inserisco;
il datore di lavoro corrisponde al dipendente A la quota Irpef fino a concorrenza dell'Irpef del dipendente A o della somma dell'Irpef che deve versare anche per gli altri dipendenti B,C,D,E che non sono a credito col 730?
Saluti e buon lavoro

----------


## Speedy

> Scusate se mi inserisco;
> il datore di lavoro corrisponde al dipendente A la quota Irpef fino a concorrenza dell'Irpef del dipendente A o della somma dell'Irpef che deve versare anche per gli altri dipendenti B,C,D,E che non sono a credito col 730?
> Saluti e buon lavoro

  E' una libera scelta del datore di lavoro.
Può restituire solo l'importo corrispondente all'rpef + addizionali dello stesso dipendente (mese per mese) oppure può rimborsare tutto il credito da 730 del dipendente compensando con l'irpef + addizionali degli altri dipendenti.
Ciao

----------

